

Ask HN: Why aren't any of the new datastores written in Scala or Clojure? - va_coder

As I was looking at Cassandra, which is written in Java, I was wondering why none of the new data stores are written in either Scala or Clojure?
======
jacquesm
It helps if you write your code in something that has large scale adoption if
you want to tap the pool of existing talent.

It also makes it easier to get others to adopt your technology because they
will have one less thing to explain to their bosses.

